# Best and easiest PS3 NAS??



## deepstang

Hi guys, I have been racking my brain reading reviews trying to find the best plug and play network storage. I want to save my home pics and data on the NAS, and have the PS3 be able to display it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Moonfly

Why not just get a 500GB HDD and put that in your PS3, then store everything to that.


----------



## sparky77

Windows Vista and 7 have a built in dlna server all you have to do is setup a homegroup and share the folders, or in xp and later you can set up sharing through windows mediaplayer. There is plenty of tutorials on the web showing how to set up a dlna server on a windows pc, or if you really want to build a cheap server and have an old tower sitting around, you can set one up with freenas.


----------



## Dale Rasco

The Netgear Stora has had some good reviews and you can get a 2TB unit for around $300. I currently use a Linksys Media Hub, but conpying files to that thing is a long and arduous task. I am starting to look at a replacement for that unit myself.


----------



## deepstang

The PS3 does not function as a great stand-along NAS....so the additional HD space is not an option I would want to take.

I will have to research that Netgear Stora. When I did my research a couple of months ago, I was strongly leaning to getting The Buffalo LS-V nas. It has amazing speed and great features for the price. I was going to drop the money on the Synology stuff, but they require a lot of money to get going. The Buffalo allows me to connect USB devices (unlike the new offerings by WD and Seagate), so I can connect an portable external HD if desired.

http://www.buffalotech.com/products/network-storage/home-and-small-office/linkstation-pro-ls-vl/


----------



## Dale Rasco

I did actually pickup the Buffalo Drivestation 1.5Tb (HD-HXU3) recently on sale for $109 to use as a replacement for Lacie 1Tb that died. It is mainly used as a backup to the Linksys, but I may look into the Buffalo LS-V NAS to replace the Linksys. My point is that the Drivestation seems to be pretty good for what it is designed for, maybe a similar experience will be had on the Linkstation.


----------

